# Build up to a DWA snake.



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, recently I've been attracted to venomous (mainly due to viperkeepers vids on YouTube). So I started looking at a few that really caught my eye (Naja naja, B.gabonica, B.schlegelii (Sp?) and C.atrox) and I really like the look of them so started to research, but only having kept x2 corns, x2 (2 foot) BCI's, x2 Royals and a BRB I don't think I'll be ready for that big of a jump, I mean my male boa's a bit hissy but I highly doubt a bit of a hiss and a little bite is hardly comparable to the atrox.

So really I wanted to know if there are any good snakes that are a good build up to a DWA.
I was thinking something like Boiga cyanea or an atb something like that

All the best.
Ash


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

My plague said:


> Well, recently I've been attracted to venomous (mainly due to viperkeepers vids on YouTube). So I started looking at a few that really caught my eye (Naja naja, B.gabonica, B.schlegelii (Sp?) and C.atrox) and I really like the look of them so started to research, but only having kept x2 corns, x2 (2 foot) BCI's, x2 Royals and a BRB I don't think I'll be ready for that big of a jump, I mean my male boa's a bit hissy but I highly doubt a bit of a hiss and a little bite is hardly comparable to the atrox.
> 
> So really I wanted to know if there are any good snakes that are a good build up to a DWA.
> I was thinking something like Boiga cyanea or an atb something like that
> ...


It's good that you seem to be doing research, at the moment I think the best bet if you are serious about DWA snakes is to invest in a good book (the absolute best is Venomous Snakes in Captivity by B.W. Smith). This gives a no-nonsense overview of the requirements for keeping "hot" snakes and what you would be letting yourself in for regarding the changes to your home and precautions you would need to make. If after reading this you still decide that venomous snakes are for you the next step is to find a mentor that can show you how it's done.

This would be infinitely better than "practicing" on any of the various non-lethal species that have been touted in the past as "practice" snakes because quite simply there is nothing like experiencing the real thing first hand.

I will say (and I'm sure plenty of others on here will say it too) is that you are correct, I would not consider the snakes you have kept to be nearly enough practice for the species you mention (at least three of which can be extremely dangerous animals - the _Bothriechis_ are not considered quite as deadly as the others but are still capable of being lethal). By practice I don't mean "practice for dodging strikes" but "practice at mastering the techniques and husbandry of keeping snakes" - one must have good knowledge of the ins-and-outs of reptile husbandry in order to appreciate where the rules are changed for venomous snakes.

This type of thread has been common on this forum, so what I would say is have a read right down the DWA threads and see what others have posted before.

I know that this kind of response often sounds "preachy" or antagonistic and I hope you take it in the spirit it is intended - getting into venomous snakes is not something that should be undertaken lightly. The best answer I can give is - do all the research you can, and try to find somebody willing to show you the ropes "in the flesh" as it were.

Regards, 
Francis


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Thrasops said:


> It's good that you seem to be doing research, at the moment I think the best bet if you are serious about DWA snakes is to invest in a good book (the absolute best is Venomous Snakes in Captivity by B.W. Smith). This gives a no-nonsense overview of the requirements for keeping "hot" snakes and what you would be letting yourself in for regarding the changes to your home and precautions you would need to make. If after reading this you still decide that venomous snakes are for you the next step is to find a mentor that can show you how it's done.
> 
> This would be infinitely better than "practicing" on any of the various non-lethal species that have been touted in the past as "practice" snakes because quite simply there is nothing like experiencing the real thing first hand.
> 
> ...


 Awesome reply, gonna have a browse on amazon now for that book. You mentioned a mentor about showing me how it's done, by that do you mean find someone around here that could show me their venomous or is there actual people (like businesses (Sp?) that sort of thing) that would do that?

Once again thanks


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

I can really only echo the sentiments of Francis and reiterate what has been said, although I will add my opinions.
I personally am in favour of mentoring. I know several keepers don't like it for whatever reason, but there simply isn't a way to "practice" for a venomous snake without dealing with one. You can try telling yourself you're dealing with a dangerous animal, but if you really aren't then you're in a different mind set altogether. Unless the threat is genuine you react and behave differently, despite your best intentions to the contrary.
As Francis said, familiarise yourself with the ins and outs of reptile husbandry, and certainly think about practicing using hooks on fast, aggressive, non-venomous species. You need to be very confident in your ability to react correctly to a given situation (without even a hint of arrogance), and know you wouldn't panic if a situation doesn't go quite as planned, but that again comes back to what I said about needing the real risk to properly gauge your reactions.
Also, the snakes you mention are quite diverse in their behaviours. Only the Gaboon and the Diamondback are similar in that they are both terrestrial vipers, but even then there are notable differences. You can't practice for cobras using vipers, and vice versa, and there's little point using a terrestrial snake as a training aid if you favour keeping arboreals.
I would suggest you continue your homework, and as well as the book Francis suggested you should get hold of Venomous Snakes in the Terrarium by Ludwig Trutnau.
Further to that, keep chatting to hot keepers, find a mentor in your area, and good luck.
Dave


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

It is good to see that you are going about things the right way, researching the subject and asking the right questions. 


When watching videos, do bear in mind that there are a range of different techniques and each keeper will have their own preferred methods. This is fine so long as the methods are safe, but all too often I see videos where new / inexperienced keepers are doing silly and downright dangerous things and it is pure luck that they aren’t bitten.

It really is worthwhile trying to get a mentor to show you some techniques.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

as you only live in Gloucester i am prepared to let you come and take a closer look at some venomous snakes if your ever in the bath area.
regards mark


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wandering, what's the age limit on dwa?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

my plague said:


> just wandering, what's the age limit on dwa?


18 +...............


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

18 years old


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

My plague said:


> Just wandering, what's the age limit on dwa?


 Asking that is not a good start mate. I assume from that question you are under 18. Keep reading, and when you hit 18, then think about being mentored. No licensed keeper would let you handle anything DWA until you are that age. If they did, their insurance would be void.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Asking that is not a good start mate. I assume from that question you are under 18. Keep reading, and when you hit 18, then think about being mentored. No licensed keeper would let you handle anything DWA until you are that age. If they did, their insurance would be void.


 No not yet, but there is a postivite, I still got another 3-4 years ahead yet so in all that time I could deal with some non venomous nasties, 'practice' with a hook, read a load of books and just do alot of research.

Thanks all for the help and advice.
Ash


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

If you genuinely want hots, keep reading, keep hooking, and keep respectful. Don't go down the path that some (who shall remain nameless) have done on here and offer advise as if it's from experience you've gained personally. 
Stay positive and keep focused.
Oh, and just because I'm a pedantic :censor:, don't call it "research". Scientists and PhD students do research. We read books. 
Dave


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

just out of curiosity how old are you?


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> just out of curiosity how old are you?


Who me?, or the OP? The bit that bothered me was that he'd be old enough in "3 - 4 years". Hmmm, which one is it?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

haha i meant the op, i was thinking the same thing myself


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> If you genuinely want hots, keep reading, keep hooking, and keep respectful. Don't go down the path that some (who shall remain nameless) have done on here and offer advise as if it's from experience you've gained personally.
> Stay positive and keep focused.
> Oh, and just because I'm a pedantic :censor:, don't call it "research". Scientists and PhD students do research. We read books.
> Dave


 TBH, I am genuinely interested in them and have been for a while, not just some kid who wants to keep venomous.. well reptiles in general because they're 'cool'.
I'll be getting a hook and a book soon and I'm gonna sit down with a cuppa and have a long read.

Thanks to everyone that's helped


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

personally i do not and have never held a DWA license, but i have worked with various venomous snakes and lizards.
mainly gaboon vipers, eyelash and other vipers and eastern and western diamond back rattlesnakes.
I was a reptile keeper at a zoo near me, and had all the appropriate training.

I also had the privelige to meet and work with Steve Irwin a number of years ago, which was a very interesteing 3 weeks.

If you are thinking of keeping venomous reptiles, i would like to add that no matter how much experience or "practice" you have, it is never enough. these are dangerous animals, they are unpredictable and can seriously hurt you
i was unlucky enough to be bitten by an eastern diamondback while working at the zoo, no venom was injected luckily but it was still a very unpleasant and scary experience. resulting in a long stay in hospital to keep a check on me.

I was lucky, others arent and it can be horrible


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

I to am interested in keeping venemous snakes and have been researching backgrounds of different species. I'm currently working my way up to the hots and owned western hognose and mangroves. I'm always keen to learn stuff after all you can never learn enough when it comes to lethal reptiles. Now I have been allowed to watch and learn handling techniques with different types of hots from a friend that has been working with them for years. I'm glad of the oppertunity that I have been given and it's good to see experienced handlers giving advice to people who are interested in keeping them or just as facinated by them as I am. I to live in Gloucester and would love to come up to bath just even if it's just for reseach purpose if you would allow me. Again cheers guys it has been really interesting Reading your posts


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> i was unlucky enough to be bitten by an eastern diamondback while working at the zoo, no venom was injected luckily but it was still a very unpleasant and scary experience. resulting in a long stay in hospital to keep a check on me.
> 
> I was lucky, others arent and it can be horrible


Please can you provide some more details on this. Where it happened, how it happened, size of the snake, treatment given and required etc...

Cheers


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

why would you need a *long* stay in hospital for a dry bite??


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> why would you need a *long* stay in hospital for a dry bite??


Took the words right out of my mounth!


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> why would you need a *long* stay in hospital for a dry bite??


 Hot nurses that are impressed by Snakes is my only guess


----------

